# Age of Empires I - Gratisdownload?



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Da es für meinen Geschmack zur Zeit außer CoH kein wirklich gutes Strategispeil gibt und mir Age of Empires I vor Jahren sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat, wollte ich es mir wieder holen. Da das Game schon sehr alt ist, dachte ich vielleicht, dass man es mittlerweile legal gratis herunterladen kann, wie beispielsweise GTA II. 

Durch das Googlen bin ich allerdings nicht wirklich weitergekommen, denn man findet einige Seiten, die zwar von einer Goldversion sprechen, aber bei der Downloadbeschreibung steht dann nur "Demo". Auf anderen Seiten findet man angeblich die Vollversion, aber dafür ist die Datei nur 6.9 MB groß, was ja auch nicht sein kann ...

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand verraten könnte, ob man AoE I mittlerweile _(legal!)_ downloaden kann und wenn ja, mir eine gute Seite verlinken könnte.

Danke für baldige Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2008)

Microsoft hat noch nicht freigegeben. Also nix mit Kostenlos.


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Microsoft hat noch nicht freigegeben. Also nix mit Kostenlos.


Dann muss wohl vorerst die Demo reichen. Danke für die Info ...  
_
PS: Bin schon gespannt, ob die Demo überhaupt unter Vista läuft._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Dezember 2008)

Doch das Game läuft unter Vista, bei einem Freund von mir hats jedenfalls Problemlos mit der Vollversion geklappt (und da wird wohl kein großer Unterschied zur Demo sein). Na dann viel Spaß beim zocken!

grüße, Railroads


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir lässt sich die Demo nicht installiern, aber egal. Jetzt lade ich mir gerade die Demo zu AoE3 - The Asian Dynasties herunter ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Dezember 2008)

Schade, dass es bei dir nicht läuft, dann eben viel Spaß bei AOE 3.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## HorrorAmeise (17. Dezember 2008)

Echt Schade das es nicht läuft, ich denk da gerade an Kanonentürme und Kriegselefanten.


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja das waren noch zeiten hab das Game auch damals bis zum Abwinken gezockt. Aber ein echt super game damals


----------



## thecroatien (17. Dezember 2008)

BEi fast jedem Meidamarkt gibts ne Sammel Box oder so, Teil + Erweiterung, ebenso Teil 2 + Erweiterung fürn 10er.

Lohnt sich auf jeden fall

Gruß
Axel


----------



## kmf (18. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da es für meinen Geschmack zur Zeit außer CoH kein wirklich gutes Strategispeil gibt und mir Age of Empires I vor Jahren sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat, wollte ich es mir wieder holen. Da das Game schon sehr alt ist, dachte ich vielleicht, dass man es mittlerweile legal gratis herunterladen kann, wie beispielsweise GTA II.
> 
> ...


Bei uns im Hela-Baupark steht derzeit eine DVD-Box einschließlich aller AddOns von AOE1 und AOE2 für 10€ aus. Wenn du möchtest, besorg ich dir das.


----------



## HTS (18. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Da es für meinen Geschmack zur Zeit außer CoH kein wirklich gutes Strategispeil gibt



Schonmal SupremeCommander/ForgedAlliance probiert?

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Railroadfighter (18. Dezember 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> Schonmal SupremeCommander/ForgedAlliance probiert


Ich kann dieses Spiel auch nur empfehlen, mit 4 Leuten machts richtig Laune. Und da gibts auch schon fast überall die Box mit Hauptspiel+Addon für nen 20er. Trotzdem, an das gute alte AOE1 kommt es nicht ran.

PS:Ich glaub aber nicht das deine CPU das packt, ich hab schon am Anfang einer MP Partie 100% CPU auslastung.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## boss3D (18. Dezember 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> Schonmal SupremeCommander/ForgedAlliance probiert?


Nein. Auf Sci-Fi Strategiespiele stehe ich überhaupt nicht. Bei Strategie-Games muss bei mir alles möglichst realistisch sein ... 

Genau aus diesem Grund hasse ich ja auch die C&C-Games.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cattivo (18. Dezember 2008)

Age of Empires 2 - mit Addon Age of Kings... wie habe ich es geliebt!!

Jeden Sonntag, bester Freund schellte an der Tür, ab an die PCs, AoE gestartet, 3 4 5 Stunden gezockt, Pizza bestellt, gelacht, gequatscht... Ich habe glaube ich selten soviel Spaß an einem Spiel gehabt, wie an diesem. C&C oder andere Konsorten kommen da bei weitem nicht ran!

Kann dir nur zustimmen, boss. Das Spiel ist echt eines der Besten, die es jemals gab


----------



## niki96 (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich "zieh" den thread jetzt nochmal ein bisschen hoch^^
ich hab früher auch imer AoE 1 bis zum abwinken gezockt und seit kurzem hab ich mal wieder AoE 2 Age of Kings und ich liebe es 
gibt es den wirklich keine aktuellen games die so ähnlich sind und nicht Sci-Fi!?!?!

find das "traurig" dass alles nur noch Sci-Fi ist... (hab ich zumindest das gefühlt)

gruß


----------



## boss3D (3. Januar 2009)

Am ehesten noch Rise & Fall, obwohl es auch nicht mehr das jüngste Game ist. Die Antike wird im Strategie-Genre in letzter Zeit leider sehr vernachlässigt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## maGic (3. Januar 2009)

ich habe dies Age of Empire inkl. Addon zuhausen. 
Ich habe damals  das Spiele für 5 Mark bezahlen.
Die gebe ich niemals ab. Die mache mächtig Spaß.

Ich sage noch was: vor 3-4 Jahre hat Computer Bild Spiele(oder ähnlich) hat diese AoE Gold-Ed. als Beilage in CD gepackt. die habe ich auch noch.
Mitterweile kaufe ich nicht mehr Zeitschriften von Bild, weil ihre Niveau für mir zu niedrig ist.


----------



## hohoho (27. Januar 2009)

Hi 

Wer sich age of empires 1 laden will (trailer version und cheats gehen net)  dan hir anklicken und gantz unten ist ein link zum downloden 

Microsoft Age of Empires & The Rise of Rome - PCtipp.ch - Downloads


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2009)

das ist die demo


----------

